# Exlusive 12% coupon code from cosplaysky.com



## wyfwyf113 (Mar 11, 2013)

_Foget those fancy costumes! Tailor made costumes with you own measurements now!_

Hello.

I am Adam Wong from cosplaysky.com.

Cosplaysky.com is an online store sells tailor made Halloween costumes with your own measurements.

We have been doing costume business for over 5 years and have more than 2000 costumes for sale and the number is counting. BLABLABA..




And here is a exclusive coupon code you can use if you have interesting buying costumes from us.

*halloweenforum12*

This code would give you a 12%off for your order. It's a exclusive discount for halloweenforum.com members and will end at 4/29/2013.

If you have any questions or suggestions about our costumes please reply to this thread.

Or leave a message on our Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/cosplayskycom




Thanks for your time reading this!

Ooops, there is a spell mistake in headline, how to fix it? Help me!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

adam, ur links don't work ... they go to cosplayskycom.com not to cosplaysky.com

amk


----------



## wyfwyf113 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you!

I have changed it.


----------

